# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Çfarë pjese te trupit konsiderojne meshkujt "seksi" në trupin e femrës?

## aMLe

*Ekziston bindja se për meshkujt janë të rëndësishme vetëm pjesë të caktuara të trupit të femrës, të jemi më konkretë- prapanica dhe gjoksi. Mirëpo a është vërtet kështu?
Një studim i realizuar në Australi ka treguar se meshkujt i kushtojnë vëmendje edhe disa ‘gjërave’ tjera.
Femrat ndoshta nuk janë të vetëdijshme për të gjitha pjesët e trupit të tyre, të cilave meshkujt u kushtojnë rëndësi.
Është fakt se gjoksi dhe prapanica janë kryesore, mirëpo janë edhe shumë pjesë të tjera të trupit të femrës që i joshin meshkujt.
Disa studime kanë treguar se meshkujt vërejnë shumë më tepër nga ajo që thuhet për ta. Madje thuhet se ata kanë sy për detajet, të cilat as femrat nuk iu kushtojnë rëndësi.

Ja disa nga pjesët e trupit që meshkujt iu kushtojnë rëndësi:

Vithet
Gjoksi
Shpina
Qafa
Syte
Buzet
Supet
Duart
Barku
Beli 
Kush eshte ajo pjese e cila ju duket me seksi?*

----------


## mia@

Ke harruar kryesoret. :arushi:

----------


## aMLe

> Ke harruar kryesoret.


*Mi kujtoni 
Nuk eshte e thene qe duhet te zgjidhni nga lista qe kam shkruajtur une.*

----------


## mia@

> *Mi kujtoni 
> Nuk eshte e thene qe duhet te zgjidhni nga lista qe kam shkruajtur une.*


Ja se vijne vet meshkujt e ti thone.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aMLe

> Ja se vijne vet meshkujt e ti thone.


*Nderkohe qe po pres ata te mi thone,mu kujtuan ca vete*

----------


## toni007

mua me pelqejne ato dy syte e medha  hahahahahaha

----------


## alem_de

Gruaja nuk eshte objekt per te cfry efshet mashkullore,por gruaja duhet te jete 

                                      << Feminine>>

Atehere eshte e bukur gjithmone

----------


## Albela

looooooooooooooool
amle  ju  ke gjet telat tani  :perqeshje: 
sidomos pas asaj temes qe hape me par  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Meshkujt nuk po prenoncohen  :ngerdheshje:  Sa te turpshem qe jane  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

> Gruaja nuk eshte objekt per te cfry efshet mashkullore,por gruaja duhet te jete 
> 
>                                       << Feminine>>
> 
> Atehere eshte e bukur gjithmone


Njeriu eshte gjithmon i fiksuar ne dicka, ne nje pjese te trupit.  


psh. tek meshkujt me terheqin me shume syte, sy qe dine te shprehen, se nuk mund te them se ca i pelqen nje mashkulli lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albela

izadora  po ti hap temen çfar pelqejn femrat tek meshkujt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

> izadora  po ti hap temen çfar pelqejn femrat tek meshkujt


Jo honey se po i thosha se duhet te zgjedh dicka.   :shkelje syri: 


Ps. syri te avatari eshte e internetit , sa per sqarim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alem_de

> Njeriu eshte gjithmon i fiksuar ne dicka, ne nje pjese te trupit.  
> 
> 
> psh. tek meshkujt me terheqin me shume syte, sy qe dine te shprehen, se nuk mund te them se ca i pelqen nje mashkulli lol


Me vjen shume keq kur thua keshtu se,mashkullit nuk i duhen vetem syte qe shprehen por edhe zgjuarsia,besnikeria,zotesia,e shume te tjera.

----------


## Izadora

Alem behet fjale gjithmon per pamjen fizike.
Gjeja e pare qe te ben ti afrohesh nje personi, sinjali i pare .


Karakteri, normal qe eshte vendimtar per nje bashkim midis nje mashkulli dhe nje femre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

> Alem behet fjale gjithmon per pamjen fizike.
> Gjeja e pare qe te ben ti afrohesh nje personi, sinjali i pare .
> 
> 
> Karakteri, normal qe eshte vendimtar per nje bashkim midis nje mashkulli dhe nje femre


Weibliche Züge ist wichtig.

----------


## aMLe

> Weibliche Züge ist wichtig.


*Shqip-shqip,se ka dhe nga ata qe sdine gjermanisht*

----------


## aMLe

> looooooooooooooool
> amle  ju  ke gjet telat tani 
> sidomos pas asaj temes qe hape me par


*Po e rregulloj cik muhabetin se me duket se u indinjuan sh me temen e pare*

----------


## aMLe

> Meshkujt nuk po prenoncohen Sa te turpshem qe jane


*Te turpshem?Sbesoj te jene te tille 
Sdashkan te tregojne,po e mbajne te fshehte.Eshte sekret mes meshkujve me duket*

----------


## Albela

> *Po e rregulloj cik muhabetin se me duket se u indinjuan sh me temen e pare*


ahahahhahahhahhaha gurulloje mi gurulloje sjam kondra    :djall i fshehur:

----------


## land

> *Ekziston bindja se për meshkujt janë të rëndësishme vetëm pjesë të caktuara të trupit të femrës, të jemi më konkretë- prapanica dhe gjoksi. Mirëpo a është vërtet kështu?
> Një studim i realizuar në Australi ka treguar se meshkujt i kushtojnë vëmendje edhe disa gjërave tjera.
> Femrat ndoshta nuk janë të vetëdijshme për të gjitha pjesët e trupit të tyre, të cilave meshkujt u kushtojnë rëndësi.
> Është fakt se gjoksi dhe prapanica janë kryesore, mirëpo janë edhe shumë pjesë të tjera të trupit të femrës që i joshin meshkujt.
> Disa studime kanë treguar se meshkujt vërejnë shumë më tepër nga ajo që thuhet për ta. Madje thuhet se ata kanë sy për detajet, të cilat as femrat nuk iu kushtojnë rëndësi.
> 
> Ja disa nga pjesët e trupit që meshkujt iu kushtojnë rëndësi:
> 
> Vithet
> ...


Ke harruar pjesen me kryesore yllo,ate gjene qe keni ne mes te kembeve dhe qe me vjen paksa turp tja them emrin :ngerdheshje:  :syte zemra: 

ka femra qe e kane te bukur,te tjera jo.

----------

